# New WIP



## equusketch

I want to share my latest graphite commission. This is a 9 x 12 portrait. Here are a couple pictures of the portrait as it is coming along. I will post updates as I continue to work on it. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Brandi

I love it! I've been playing with the idea of trying out graphite again. It's been so long!


----------



## equusketch

Here's tonight's progress...my scanner cut off the very bottom of the drawing.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Looking beautiful Liz! I've been so busy with school stuff lately I haven't drawn anything. Ugh!


----------



## DLeeG

equusketch said:


> I want to share my latest graphite commission. This is a 9 x 12 portrait. Here are a couple pictures of the portrait as it is coming along. I will post updates as I continue to work on it.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I have never had any contact with artists the quality that I am finding here. I noticed that you draw from left to right too. Is that to keep from smearing with your right hand? I would lay it out lightly on the page and then concentrate on the left and move right. Do we all do this?


----------



## kcortese

Outstanding work! You are progessing very nicely with this piece. 

I'm left handed and work the entire layout of the piece. Sometimes it smear it with my hand and then have to fix the mess. 

I received a tip from another artist to prevent your hand from touching your work. Place a board over the work and rest your hand on that. Don't let the board lay directly on the artwork, put something under each end to lift it. This little tip helped me many times.


----------



## PencilMeIn

> I would lay it out lightly on the page and then concentrate on the left and move right. Do we all do this?


That's exactly what I do, too.


----------



## equusketch

Thanks everybody.

DLeeG- I was advised by someone to work from the upper left hand corner to the lower right hand corner in order to reduce smuging and it has worked very well for me. I used to work on one section, got bored and then move on to another section before getting bored again. I wound up smudging a lot. I had to discipline myself to work strictly left to right and I am so used to it now that I use the left to right technique with all mediums, even ones that don't smudge...lol. 

Anway, I finished the drawing ages ago and send it to the client who gave it to her friend. They both loved it! I can't for the life of me figure out how to post the picture either here or on my profile as it says the file size is too big. I tried uploading it to photobucket, but I couldn't upload it here. Here is the link to the drawing on my facebook profile. Hopefully ya'll can see it there. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=442584732797&set=a.41943897797.56793.668877797&ref=fbx_album


----------



## kcortese

Liz

Your work is OUTSTANDING!!!! I bet you sell a lot of your drawings. Did you ever enter any of them into a juried show?


----------



## equusketch

Thank you! I haven't had a ton of business lately. I think my prices are very reaosnable, but perhaps it's the economy? I did a special one month where I was trying to make quick easy money to pay for my cat's vet bills. I charged $25 for graphite drawings and made a good deal of money that way. 

I have entered my art at the local county fair and placed first in the acrylic painting and drawing divisions, but have always been too chicken to enter an actual juried show.


----------



## NaturePhoto1

Wow! Real nice!


----------



## kcortese

Believe me I know about vet bills. I spent a small fortune these past few months. A few events I attended as a vendor helped pay them. 

I think $25 is a good price. Do you sell the original or have prints made? 

I sell rustic log signs for $25 to $35 each depending on how much time is spent on them. My fine art doesn't sell as well because the pricing is higher. But you never know who will stop at my booth. I make out OK at local events, art and craft shows.

I've entered a few juried shows, and got a little angry at the choosing of the winners. So from now on, I'm not entering any more. I strongly dissagreed with the judges choice. There were some fantastic pieces (other than the ones choosen) that I felt didn't get the recogition deservered.

The judges have their own personal opinions and favorities and I think they let that get in the way of properly judging good art.

That's just my feelings about "Juried" art shows.

I'm glad you placed at the county fair, I thought about entering some work into our fair it last summer. Maybe next year I'll enter some work, and set up a booth there.

Karen


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

very nice work i like the progress, i would like to know what you use as far as canvas?


----------



## equusketch

Thank you! My graphite and colored pencil drawings are done on bristol paper which is nice and smooth. I paint on stretched canvas, but don't know enough about the different kinds of canvases, so I usually just buy whatever is available at the art supply or craft store. I recently bought a "supposedly" smoother canvas made specifically for portraits, but didn't see much of a difference from what I had been painting on. 

Here is another recent graphite drawing.


----------



## kcortese

I LOVE your sketches! It's so refreshing to see and equine artist who knows the facial musculo-skeletal form of the head. 

Keep up the good work, and I hope you get some sales.

Karen


----------



## blackandbluebird

wow that is awesome...


----------

